# Nous sommes souvent plus proches des autres que nous n'en différons



## dorisday86

Ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con la traduzione di questa frase? ho una teoria ma non so se è giusta(non scrivo più contesto perchè non aiuterebbe per questa frase in  particolare).
"Nous sommes souvent plus proches des autres que nous n'en différons"
 Allora, secondo me potrebbe essere "Sono più le cose che ci avvicinano agli altri di quelle che ce ne allontanano" 
Che dite? potrebbe andare?
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

dorisday86 said:


> "Nous sommes souvent plus proches des autres que nous n'en différons"
> Allora, secondo me potrebbe essere "Sono più le cose che ci avvicinano agli altri di quelle che ce ne allontanano"


Sì, qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Akire72

Secondo me è: 
Spesso siamo più simili agli altri di quanto non ne differiamo.

Cioè siamo più simili che diversi agli altri.


----------



## Necsus

Akire72 said:


> Secondo me è:
> Spesso siamo più simili agli altri di quanto non ne differiamo.
> Cioè siamo più simili che diversi agli altri.


Ciao, Erika! Condivido in pieno la tua interpretazione, ma non posso fare altrettanto con la sintassi. Direi inevitabilmente "spesso siamo più simili agli altri di quanto siamo/che diversi da loro".


----------



## matoupaschat

dorisday86 said:


> "Sono più le cose che ci avvicinano agli altri di quelle che ce ne allontanano"


 ???



Necsus said:


> Direi inevitabilmente "spesso siamo più simili agli altri di quanto siamo/che diversi da loro".


Non avevo osato esprimere prima i miei dubbi (così si spiega la mia risposta precedente), ma preferisco chiaramente questa forma.


----------



## manicman

Ciao Tutti 
Secondo me è una metafora
la distanza fisica (Proche "vicini" , différons "allontaniamo" (différer verbo transitivo )) 
è utilizzata qui per esprimere la differenza 	
Spesso siamo più vicini agli altri che ci  allontaniamo da loro

 significa     :     siamo più simili che diversi agli altri.


----------



## matoupaschat

manicman said:


> Ciao Tutti
> Secondo me è una metafora
> la distanza fisica (Proche "vicini" , différons "allontaniamo" (différer verbo transitivo ))
> è utilizzata qui per esprimere la differenza
> Spesso siamo più vicini agli altri che ci allontaniamo da loro
> 
> significa : siamo più simili che diversi agli altri.


 

Ciao Manicman e benvenut@ in WRF!

Vero, solo che "différer" in questa frase è un verbo intransitivo. Esiste "différer" transitivo, ma significa riportare nel tempo, posporre.

A presto!


----------



## dorisday86

grazie a tutti


----------

